# Norwegians got what they deserved



## ekrem

Muslim Fundamentalists debate the attacks in Norway


----------



## strollingbones

The debate exploded aboveground on Saturday in an opinion essay at Ynet (in Hebrew only) by Ziv Lenchner, a left-leaning Tel Aviv artist and one of Ynets large, bipartisan stable of columnists. Its called Dancing the Hora on Norwegian Blood. He argues that the comment sections on news websites are a fair barometer of public sentiment (a questionable premise) and that the overwhelming response is schadenfreude, pleasure at Norways pain. As Ill show below, that judgment seems pretty accurate.

He goes on to blame the Netanyahu government, which he accuses of whipping up a constant mood of the whole world is against us. Again, a stretcha government can exacerbate a mood, but it cant create it out of whole cloth. Israelis have been scared and angry since long before this government came in two and a half years ago, for a whole variety of reasons. The government isnt working overtime to dispel the mood, but it cant be blamed for creating it. Finally, Lenchner argues, on very solid ground, that the vindictive mood reflected on the Web is immoral and un-Jewish, citing the biblical injunction do not rejoice in the fall of your enemy.

Read more: Israelis Debate on the Web: Did Norway Get What It Deserved?


interesting comments on how some jewish spokesmen believe the oslo killings were 'deserved' for lack of a better word but again it is always the extremist who get the attention...i wonder how many jews said a prayer or bowed their heads when they heard of this?  i would say more prayed than rejoiced...


----------



## Swagger

If it's of any consequence, and to counter some of the unsurprisingly selfish attitudes exhibited by Israel's (typically) myopic far-right, I've never given a fig about what befell the Jews in the Holocaust, either. It's just a shame that their - majority - insular, victim mentality overrode any compassion towards Norway, regardless of Norway's unrelated Palestinian sympathies.


----------



## alexa

I think there is a great danger with the way the instigators of the hate stuff towards Muslims - the people who want them all out and an end to multiculturalism, what Wilders recently referred to as the 'Global anti-Islam Movement', combine the hate and fear mongering with a love of Israel.  Both go together so you get as AB was, people who become fanatical Zionists.

This article which I found at Jews for Justice for Palestinians says the relationship of these people to Israel is one which Israel should reject.  

Jews for Justice for Palestinians head the article' Ynet warns that many far-right Europeans claim kinship with Israel and Zionism' 

The best thing imo would be if Israel did stand back from it.  I believe that  Israel is providing for them a twisted belief that they are the good guys fighting against the oppressed Jews whereas the more real reason is to be blunt, just the old xenophobia as the article describes.

Edit:  sorry article here http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4101157,00.html


----------



## Sunni Man

There is no doubt that the Israeli Mossad financed and organized the Norwegian bombing.

 Norway was about to vote in favor of the Palestinian cause.

 Any time there is chaos or conflict in the world.

 One only needs to look for the Zionist involvement to answer the question of who did it and why.


----------



## Swagger

Sunni Man said:


> There is no doubt that the Israeli Mossad financed and organized the Norwegian bombing.



It wouldn't surprise me in the least. I mean, it wouldn't have been the first time they've gunned-down an innocent in Norway.


----------



## martybegan

Sunni Man said:


> There is no doubt that the Israeli Mossad financed and organized the Norwegian bombing.
> 
> Norway was about to vote in favor of the Palestinian cause.
> 
> Any time there is chaos or conflict in the world.
> 
> One only needs to look for the Zionist involvement to answer the question of who did it and why.



Do you have even one shred of proof on this?


----------



## Si modo

Is it any wonder so many Muslims have no one's sympathy?




Piss off.


----------



## alexa

Si modo said:


> Is it any wonder so many Muslims have no one's sympathy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piss off.



Well now you mention it, some of the Israeli comments come pretty near to dancing in the streets.

There is something wrong when anyone believes an action like this is deserved in any way.


----------



## Sunni Man

martybegan said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that the Israeli Mossad financed and organized the Norwegian bombing.
> 
> Norway was about to vote in favor of the Palestinian cause.
> 
> Any time there is chaos or conflict in the world.
> 
> One only needs to look for the Zionist involvement to answer the question of who did it and why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have even one shred of proof on this?
Click to expand...


 It does not take a genius to figure out that this was not a coincidence.

 Norway was ready to lead the vote in the UN General Assembly for Palestinian statehood in a few days.


----------



## Si modo

alexa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any wonder so many Muslims have no one's sympathy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piss off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now you mention it, some of the Israeli comments come pretty near to dancing in the streets.
> 
> There is something wrong when anyone believes an action like this is deserved in any way.
Click to expand...

Obsessed with Israel, I see.


----------



## alexa

Si modo said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any wonder so many Muslims have no one's sympathy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piss off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now you mention it, some of the Israeli comments come pretty near to dancing in the streets.
> 
> There is something wrong when anyone believes an action like this is deserved in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obsessed with Israel, I see.
Click to expand...


ah you haven't read what the thread is about. The terrorist was obsessed with Israel though.


----------



## Si modo

alexa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now you mention it, some of the Israeli comments come pretty near to dancing in the streets.
> 
> There is something wrong when anyone believes an action like this is deserved in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessed with Israel, I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah you haven't read what the thread is about. The terrorist was obsessed with Israel though.
Click to expand...

As are you.

Hmmmmm.


----------



## alexa

Si modo said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessed with Israel, I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah you haven't read what the thread is about. The terrorist was obsessed with Israel though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As are you.
> 
> Hmmmmm.
Click to expand...


This thread is on the response in Israel to the terrorism in Norway last week.  You said 





> Is it any wonder so many Muslims have no one's sympathy?


 which seemed pretty sick to me.  I responded to what you said.  Now quit the personal attacks.


----------



## Si modo

alexa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah you haven't read what the thread is about. The terrorist was obsessed with Israel though.
> 
> 
> 
> As are you.
> 
> Hmmmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is on the response in Israel to the terrorism in Norway last week.  You said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any wonder so many Muslims have no one's sympathy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which seemed pretty sick to me.  I responded to what you said.  Now quit the personal attacks.
Click to expand...

Deal with it.  Anti-semitism, like yours and others, is a disease that often leads to murder and mass murder.  I will criticize it at will and often.


----------



## alexa

Si modo said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As are you.
> 
> Hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is on the response in Israel to the terrorism in Norway last week.  You said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any wonder so many Muslims have no one's sympathy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which seemed pretty sick to me.  I responded to what you said.  Now quit the personal attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deal with it.  Anti-semitism, like yours and others, is a disease that often leads to murder and mass murder.  I will criticize it at will and often.
Click to expand...


Right.  I haven't met you before but now I can see you are an empty headed drain who cannot argue and simply calls names.


----------



## Si modo

alexa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is on the response in Israel to the terrorism in Norway last week.  You said  which seemed pretty sick to me.  I responded to what you said.  Now quit the personal attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it.  Anti-semitism, like yours and others, is a disease that often leads to murder and mass murder.  I will criticize it at will and often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  I haven't met you before but now I can see you are an empty headed drain who cannot argue and simply calls names.
Click to expand...

I have met few here.  I post based on what I read others saying.

You are an anti-semite.  If you perceive that as a 'name', then consider what you do to deserve it.

As long as anti-semites post anti-semitic posts, I call them what they are.

Deal with it.


----------



## Sunni Man

Mossad motto:  "By way of deception, thou shalt do war."


 Mossad is the Israeli clandestine service.

 Much like our CIA or Russia's KGB

 The mission of these clandestine services is to further their nations agenda and security by any means possible.

 Their agents work behind the scenes to overthrow or install governments and to assassinate anyone if the need arises.

 These organizations work outside of any moral or legal framework.


----------



## alexa

Si modo said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it.  Anti-semitism, like yours and others, is a disease that often leads to murder and mass murder.  I will criticize it at will and often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  I haven't met you before but now I can see you are an empty headed drain who cannot argue and simply calls names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have met few here.
Click to expand...


Not surprised and you are trolling this thread with your hate.  I am done with you.


----------



## Si modo

alexa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  I haven't met you before but now I can see you are an empty headed drain who cannot argue and simply calls names.
> 
> 
> 
> I have met few here.  I post based on what I read others saying.
> 
> You are an anti-semite.  If you perceive that as a 'name', then consider what you do to deserve it.
> 
> As long as anti-semites post anti-semitic posts, I call them what they are.
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not surprised and you are trolling this thread with your hate.  I am done with you.
Click to expand...

It's true, I hate anti-semitism.  One could say I hate, hate.

Deal with it.

(Oh, and fixed your quote of me.  Let's keep it honest, mmmmmk?)


----------



## L.K.Eder

of course ekrem would hook someone like si modo with his bait.


----------



## Sunni Man

Many naive people equate criticism of Israel with anti-Semitism.

 As though Israel is perfect and their government has no faults.

 Until this mindset changes.

 Israel will be free to terrorize and murder as it pleases.


----------



## alexa

Si modo said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have met few here.  I post based on what I read others saying.
> 
> You are an anti-semite.  If you perceive that as a 'name', then consider what you do to deserve it.
> 
> As long as anti-semites post anti-semitic posts, I call them what they are.
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprised and you are trolling this thread with your hate.  I am done with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true, I hate anti-semitism.  One could say I hate, hate.
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> (Oh, and fixed your quote of me.  Let's keep it honest, mmmmmk?)
Click to expand...


Look, you are a sick lady.  You sound like you are psychotic.  Now get some help for your delusions.


----------



## Si modo

alexa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprised and you are trolling this thread with your hate.  I am done with you.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true, I hate anti-semitism.  One could say I hate, hate.
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> (Oh, and fixed your quote of me.  Let's keep it honest, mmmmmk?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, you are a sick lady.  You sound like you are psychotic.  Now get some help for your delusions.
Click to expand...

Are you done with me now?  Or before?



Of course, calling out anti-semitism and hate, and making you honest, is 'psychosis' to the haters.


----------



## Sunni Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhaOHy43LWg&feature=youtube_gdata_player]&#x202a;The Norway Bombing and Israel?&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alexa

Si modo said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true, I hate anti-semitism.  One could say I hate, hate.
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> (Oh, and fixed your quote of me.  Let's keep it honest, mmmmmk?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, you are a sick lady.  You sound like you are psychotic.  Now get some help for your delusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you done with me now?  Or before?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, calling out anti-semitism and hate, and making you honest, is 'psychosis' to the haters.
Click to expand...


Of course it is psychotic.  You admit we have not met.  What can you possibly have to base this on?  

You are either psychotic or a tantruming teenager who believes the best thing to do is to show off how she can be abusive.

What have I said in this thread which leads you to your accusations?

Is your problem because *you* are glad that Norway was bombed and the youth massacred?  You believe they deserved it?  It is the only rational explanation for your attacks.


Also you changed one of my posts.  I understand that is against forum rules. Try that again and you will be reported for both.


----------



## Sunni Man

This started out as a good thread.

 But now has devolved into a mudslinging contest between two posters.


----------



## Si modo

alexa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, you are a sick lady.  You sound like you are psychotic.  Now get some help for your delusions.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you done with me now?  Or before?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, calling out anti-semitism and hate, and making you honest, is 'psychosis' to the haters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it is psychotic.  You admit we have not met.  What can you possibly have to base this on?
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

Ummm, as I said - you're posts.

Do try to pay attention. 



> ....  You are either psychotic or a tantruming teenager who believes the best thing to do is to show off how she can be abusive.
> 
> ....


Obviously, you are one of those willful victims.  You post anti-semitic posts then cry when called on your anti-semitism.

Deal with it.



> ....  What have I said in this thread which leads you to your accusations?
> 
> ....


You post anti-semitic posts.  I call anti-semitism out when I see it.

Deal with it.



> ....  Is your problem because *you* are glad that Norway was bombed and the youth massacred?  You believe they deserved it?  It is the only rational explanation for your attacks.
> 
> ....


Insane conclusions may work in your head, but not for the reasonable person.




> ....  Also you changed one of my posts.  I understand that is against forum rules. Try that again and you will be reported for both.


Go for it.  Report me for making your quote of me correct.



I guess you REALLY aren't 'done with [me]".


----------



## alexa

Sunni Man said:


> This started out as a good thread.
> 
> But now has devolved into a mudslinging contest between two posters.



Sunni, I have asked her to stop trolling.


----------



## Swagger

Si modo said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As are you.
> 
> Hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is on the response in Israel to the terrorism in Norway last week.  You said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any wonder so many Muslims have no one's sympathy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which seemed pretty sick to me.  I responded to what you said.  Now quit the personal attacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deal with it.  Anti-semitism, like yours and others, is a disease that often leads to murder and mass murder.  I will criticize it at will and often.
Click to expand...


How on earth is legitimate criticism of Israel "antisemitic"? Are you a Jew by any chance, Si modo?


----------



## Valerie

Sunni Man said:


> *There is no doubt that the Israeli Mossad financed and organized the Norwegian bombing.*
> 
> Norway was about to vote in favor of the Palestinian cause.
> 
> Any time there is chaos or conflict in the world.
> 
> One only needs to look for the Zionist involvement to answer the question of who did it and why.


----------



## martybegan

Sunni Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that the Israeli Mossad financed and organized the Norwegian bombing.
> 
> Norway was about to vote in favor of the Palestinian cause.
> 
> Any time there is chaos or conflict in the world.
> 
> One only needs to look for the Zionist involvement to answer the question of who did it and why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have even one shred of proof on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does not take a genius to figure out that this was not a coincidence.
> 
> Norway was ready to lead the vote in the UN General Assembly for Palestinian statehood in a few days.
Click to expand...


So the answer is no then. You are making a completely unsubstanitated accusation. If you tried this against an actual person you could be convicted of slander.


----------



## alexa

Si modo said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you done with me now?  Or before?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, calling out anti-semitism and hate, and making you honest, is 'psychosis' to the haters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is psychotic.  You admit we have not met.  What can you possibly have to base this on?
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm, as I said - you're posts.
> 
> Do try to pay attention.
Click to expand...


show the post which is antisemeitic



Si modo said:


> Obviously, you are one of those willful victims.  You post anti-semitic posts then cry when called on your anti-semitism.



show the post which is antisemetic




Si modo said:


> You post anti-semitic posts.  I call anti-semitism out when I see it.
> 
> Deal with it.



show the post which is antisemetic or apologise for this stupidness and trolling.



Si modo said:


> ....  Also you changed one of my posts.  I understand that is against forum rules. Try that again and you will be reported for both.
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it.  Report me for making your quote of me correct.
Click to expand...


do it again and I will as I said. There is no forum requirement to respond to each part of a post that someone has made.  You believing that is making it correct is simply your over indulgence of your ego.


Now as Sunni said, this is destroying this thread so please provide the post or posts you believe are antisemetic .


----------



## Ravi

Sunni Man said:


> This started out as a good thread.
> 
> But now has devolved into a mudslinging contest between two posters.


No it didn't. It started out as a typical lunatic attack on Jews.


----------



## Si modo

alexa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is psychotic.  You admit we have not met.  What can you possibly have to base this on?
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, as I said - you're posts.
> 
> Do try to pay attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show the post which is antisemeitic
> 
> 
> 
> show the post which is antisemetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show the post which is antisemetic or apologise for this stupidness and trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....  Also you changed one of my posts.  I understand that is against forum rules. Try that again and you will be reported for both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go for it.  Report me for making your quote of me correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do it again and I will as I said. There is no forum requirement to respond to each part of a post that someone has made.  You believing that is making it correct is simply your over indulgence of your ego.
> 
> 
> Now as Sunni said, this is destroying this thread so please provide the post or posts you believe are antisemetic .
Click to expand...

Try it.  Quote me incorrectly, I swear I will correct it.  Then, you can report me.

MmmmmK?


----------



## Sunni Man

alexa said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> This started out as a good thread.
> 
> But now has devolved into a mudslinging contest between two posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni, I have asked her to stop trolling.
Click to expand...


 My suggestion would be to put her on ignore.

 Because she never adds anything to the debate or discussion


----------



## Valerie

alexa said:


> show the post which is antisemeitic
> 
> 
> 
> show the post which is antisemetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show the post which is antisemetic or apologise for this stupidness and trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Now as Sunni said, this is destroying this thread so please provide the post or posts you believe are antisemetic .










			
				sunni mouse said:
			
		

> *There is no doubt that the Israeli Mossad financed and organized the Norwegian bombing.
> 
> 
> One only needs to look for the Zionist involvement to answer the question of who did it and why.
> *


----------



## Sunni Man

Ravi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> This started out as a good thread.
> 
> But now has devolved into a mudslinging contest between two posters.
> 
> 
> 
> No it didn't. It started out as a typical lunatic attack on Jews.
Click to expand...


 No Ravi, It is not an attack on the Jewish people.

 But a criticism of Israel and its clandestine service the Mossad.


----------



## alexa

Si modo said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, as I said - you're posts.
> 
> Do try to pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show the post which is antisemeitic
> 
> 
> 
> show the post which is antisemetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show the post which is antisemetic or apologise for this stupidness and trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it.  Report me for making your quote of me correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do it again and I will as I said. There is no forum requirement to respond to each part of a post that someone has made.  You believing that is making it correct is simply your over indulgence of your ego.
> 
> 
> Now as Sunni said, this is destroying this thread so please provide the post or posts you believe are antisemetic .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try it.  Quote me incorrectly, I swear I will correct it.  Then, you can report me.
> 
> MmmmmK?
Click to expand...


So you have no posts to show.  You were just being a troll trying to ruin the thread.  Where were you when god was giving out the integrity?

No posts.  Now ended.  You have been shown up for what you are.


----------



## Swagger

Ravi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> This started out as a good thread.
> 
> But now has devolved into a mudslinging contest between two posters.
> 
> 
> 
> No it didn't. It started out as a typical lunatic attack on Jews.
Click to expand...


No, it started out as a thread on which to opine and comment on the lunatic attack on Norway by Israelis in their predominately Hebrew press.


----------



## Sunni Man

martybegan said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have even one shred of proof on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not take a genius to figure out that this was not a coincidence.
> 
> Norway was ready to lead the vote in the UN General Assembly for Palestinian statehood in a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the answer is no then. You are making a completely unsubstanitated accusation. If you tried this against an actual person you could be convicted of slander.
Click to expand...


 Governments are not people thus they are open to criticism and inspection.

 How many times has our own government been involved in false flag operations which were only exposed decades later?


----------



## Valerie

No it started out as a thread claiming Norwegian children DESERVED to be dead.  


There aren't enough  emoticons to express my disgust at your low life message board _tactics_. 



*Norwegians got what they deserved *


----------



## Si modo

alexa said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> show the post which is antisemeitic
> 
> 
> 
> show the post which is antisemetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show the post which is antisemetic or apologise for this stupidness and trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> do it again and I will as I said. There is no forum requirement to respond to each part of a post that someone has made.  You believing that is making it correct is simply your over indulgence of your ego.
> 
> 
> Now as Sunni said, this is destroying this thread so please provide the post or posts you believe are antisemetic .
> 
> 
> 
> Try it.  Quote me incorrectly, I swear I will correct it.  Then, you can report me.
> 
> MmmmmK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have no posts to show.  You were just being a troll trying to ruin the thread.  Where were you when god was giving out the integrity?
> 
> No posts.  Now ended.  You have been shown up for what you are.
Click to expand...

Dear, you really do want me to post your hate?

K.

Be right back.

In the meantime, go ahead and quote me incorrectly using the quote function.  I do swear I'll fix it, then you can report me.


----------



## Sunni Man

Valerie said:


> No it started out as a thread claiming Norwegian children DESERVED to be dead.
> 
> 
> There aren't enough  emoticons to express my disgust at your low life message board _tactics_.
> 
> 
> 
> *Norwegians got what they deserved *:



 I did not start the thread.

 And I also find the title to be disturbing.


----------



## martybegan

Sunni Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not take a genius to figure out that this was not a coincidence.
> 
> Norway was ready to lead the vote in the UN General Assembly for Palestinian statehood in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the answer is no then. You are making a completely unsubstanitated accusation. If you tried this against an actual person you could be convicted of slander.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Governments are not people thus they are open to criticism and inspection.
> 
> How many times has our own government been involved in false flag operations which were only exposed decades later?
Click to expand...


You can make the statement, but making a statement such as that reduces your credibility on this board.

Though I have less rep than you I am negging you out of principle. You are making unsupported accusations without a shred of evidence. 

Poor form on your part. This is not even about your opinion, this is about you basically making something up out of thin air.


----------



## Si modo

Good God.  

US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum - Search Results

In the interest of space....

Good grief, what a tool she is.


----------



## Sunni Man

martybegan said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the answer is no then. You are making a completely unsubstanitated accusation. If you tried this against an actual person you could be convicted of slander.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Governments are not people thus they are open to criticism and inspection.
> 
> How many times has our own government been involved in false flag operations which were only exposed decades later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can make the statement, but making a statement such as that reduces your credibility on this board.
> 
> Though I have less rep than you I am negging you out of principle. You are making unsupported accusations without a shred of evidence.
> 
> Poor form on your part. This is not even about your opinion, this is about you basically making something up out of thin air.
Click to expand...

 Why do you think governments have agencies such as the Mossad, CIA, or KGB ?

 Their role is to further their nations agenda by clandestine and many times illegal activities.

 To think otherwise is naïve and exceptionally gullible.


----------



## Sallow

Si modo said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it.  Anti-semitism, like yours and others, is a disease that often leads to murder and mass murder.  I will criticize it at will and often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  I haven't met you before but now I can see you are an empty headed drain who cannot argue and simply calls names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have met few here.  I post based on what I read others saying.
> 
> You are an anti-semite.  If you perceive that as a 'name', then consider what you do to deserve it.
> 
> As long as anti-semites post anti-semitic posts, I call them what they are.
> 
> Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Heh.

So anyone criticizing Israel is an anti-Semite? Or Anti-Jewish? Why is that? Is Israel a Theocracy? I'm against Theocracy in General. Are you pro Theocracy? Or Just pro a Jewish Theocracy?

Lets get down to brass tacks here. 

Oh and..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl6lOP_BfLg]&#x202a;O&#39;Reilly: Norway Killer Not Christian Fundamentalist&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Sunni Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Governments are not people thus they are open to criticism and inspection.
> 
> How many times has our own government been involved in false flag operations which were only exposed decades later?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can make the statement, but making a statement such as that reduces your credibility on this board.
> 
> Though I have less rep than you I am negging you out of principle. You are making unsupported accusations without a shred of evidence.
> 
> Poor form on your part. This is not even about your opinion, this is about you basically making something up out of thin air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think governments have agencies such as the Mossad, CIA, or KGB ?
> 
> Their role is to further their nations agenda by clandestine and many times illegal activities.
> 
> To think otherwise is naïve and exceptionally gullible.
Click to expand...


Well you coveniently left out Pakistan's ISI..but I mostly agree with this.

And it's not hard to believe that the Mossad may have been involved..but there is no real hard evidence to suggest that.


----------



## alexa

Valerie said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> show the post which is antisemeitic
> 
> 
> 
> show the post which is antisemetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show the post which is antisemetic or apologise for this stupidness and trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Now as Sunni said, this is destroying this thread so please provide the post or posts you believe are antisemetic .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunni mouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no doubt that the Israeli Mossad financed and organized the Norwegian bombing.
> 
> 
> One only needs to look for the Zionist involvement to answer the question of who did it and why.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
That wasn't my post Valerie. It was my posts in this thread she was saying were antisemetic not Sunni's

I made my position clear in post 4

http://www.usmessageboard.com/europe/177802-norwegians-got-what-they-deserved.html#post3927887

and I gave her back what she gave when she brought anti Muslim stuff in with no reference.

I believe the two have a relationship.

I am also very concerned about what Wilders calls the 'Global anti-Islamic Movement' believing it to be of the same foundation as antisemitism was in the '30's as the Israeli link I gave in post 4 also agrees with.

I believe we should all be concerned about this.  The EDL have already been on British tv saying that unless we mend our ways they think it is likely what happened in Norway may happen in Britain so this is a very serious business and needs to be addressed.

The Global anti-islam Movement does link itself with being unconditionally and frequently fanatically pro Israel.  There seems to be a mixture of all kinds of different neurosis going on - people spurned on by Islamophobia, Christian Zionists, the tea party and hoodlums like the EDL all meeting up.  I cannot not think this is a serious situation.

Hence the article which I gave a link to I believe is pretty important in resolving what I see as a dangerous situation.

These are not our friends - Israel Opinion, Ynetnews


----------



## Sunni Man

Sallow said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can make the statement, but making a statement such as that reduces your credibility on this board.
> 
> Though I have less rep than you I am negging you out of principle. You are making unsupported accusations without a shred of evidence.
> 
> Poor form on your part. This is not even about your opinion, this is about you basically making something up out of thin air.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think governments have agencies such as the Mossad, CIA, or KGB ?
> 
> Their role is to further their nations agenda by clandestine and many times illegal activities.
> 
> To think otherwise is naïve and exceptionally gullible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you coveniently left out Pakistan's ISI..but I mostly agree with this.
> 
> And it's not hard to believe that the Mossad may have been involved..but there is no real hard evidence to suggest that.
Click to expand...

 Let me be clear, every nation has a clandestine intelligence agency to do their nations under handed work.

 And like I said many times it takes decades for the real story to surface.

 In my personal life, at the age of 19, I was caught up in a false flag operation concerning Vietnam called the Gulf of Tonkin Incident.

 It wasn't until approximately 20 years after the end of the war that the true story came out.

 And I had to face the fact that two years of my life had been stolen based on a lie by the U.S. Government.     

 So to discount that Israel's Mossad could be responsible for the Norway bombing is pathetically naïve


----------



## Sallow

Sunni Man said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think governments have agencies such as the Mossad, CIA, or KGB ?
> 
> Their role is to further their nations agenda by clandestine and many times illegal activities.
> 
> To think otherwise is naïve and exceptionally gullible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you coveniently left out Pakistan's ISI..but I mostly agree with this.
> 
> And it's not hard to believe that the Mossad may have been involved..but there is no real hard evidence to suggest that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me be clear, every nation has a clandestine intelligence agency to do their nations unded handed work.
> 
> And like I said many times it takes decades for the real story to surface.
> 
> In my personal life, at the age of 19, I was caught up in a false flag operation concerning Vietnam called the Gulf of Tonkin Incident.
> 
> It wasn't until approximately 20 years after the end of the war that the true story came out.
> 
> And I had to face the fact that two years of my life had been stolen based on a lie by the U.S. Government.
> 
> So to discount that Israel's Mossad could easily be responsible for the Norway bombing is pathetically naïve
Click to expand...


I don't discount it at all. In fact..in terms of the spook world..it's practically a given. What this "Lone Wolf" carried out was a very complex operation, and it's hard to believe he did it on his own. But like other Spookie things..it's very hard to prove. Some time ago..I had a thread about a man being caught in Pakistan after blasting two guys on the street. I said the guy looked like a spook..and very few people believed it. Lo and behold..he's a spook. 

I've also thought that the Bush administration was funding the PKK to attack Iran..but they had to completely disavow that when the PKK turned on Turkey as well.

Like I said..I don't discount it. It's just really hard to prove it. So it isn't a fact.


----------



## Sunni Man

I wasn't addressing you in particular Shallow.

 Because you are one of the people here who knows that everything isn't black or white.

 And that Truth can be an extremely convoluted.

 Especially when it comes to nations and their geo-political agenda's


----------



## martybegan

Sunni Man said:


> I wasn't addressing you in particular Shallow.
> 
> Because you are one of the people here who knows that everything isn't black or white.
> 
> And that Truth can be an extremely convoluted.
> 
> Especially when it comes to nations and their geo-political agenda's.



THIS is your line from your first post. 



Sunni Man said:


> There is no doubt that the Israeli Mossad financed and organized the Norwegian bombing.



 You are saying "no doubt", as in you 100% think Mossad did this, when there is not even any inkling that they had anything to do with it. 

I can go and say gremlins did the Bombing and my statement would be just as valid as yours.


----------



## Sunni Man

Given Israel's history of false flag operation and verified assassinations throughout the world.

 It doesn't take a large leap of faith to conclude that Mossad was involved in the Norwegian bombers training and financing.

 Plus Israel was the only beneficiary of this bombing.


----------



## martybegan

Sunni Man said:


> Given Israel's history of false flag operation and verified assassinations throughout the world.
> 
> It doesn't take a large leap of faith to conclude that Mossad was involved in the Norwegian bombers training and financing.
> 
> Plus Israel was the only beneficiary of this bombing.



That is not proof and you know it.

Again.



Sunni Man said:


> There is no doubt that the Israeli Mossad financed and organized the Norwegian bombing.



Do you stand by this statement as written? If you do where is your proof besides what you listed above, which is not proof in the court of public opinion, never mind a court of law.


----------



## GHook93

ekrem said:


> Muslim Fundamentalists debate the attacks in Norway



The article nitpiks comments by POSTERS! Give me a fucking break. Imagine nitpiking individual posting on USMB as a representative of America! We would be socialist, rightwingers, black haters, white haters, xenophobes, etc.!


----------



## GHook93

alexa said:


> Well now you mention it, some of the Israeli comments come pretty near to dancing in the streets.
> 
> There is something wrong when anyone believes an action like this is deserved in any way.



SO DO SOME SCOTTISH, ENGLISH, GERMAN, ARAB, MUSLIM, RUSSIAN AND AMERICAN ONE, you stupid fucking whore!

These are individuals random comments in the message section! Check any place and you will find sympathic ones and harsh ones, in your native SCOTLAND!


----------



## GHook93

Hey Shallow,

Alexa (like you) is a raging antisemite, a cowardly whore! There is nothing impartial or honest about her. Fuck her and fuck you!




Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  I haven't met you before but now I can see you are an empty headed drain who cannot argue and simply calls names.
> 
> 
> 
> I have met few here.  I post based on what I read others saying.
> 
> You are an anti-semite.  If you perceive that as a 'name', then consider what you do to deserve it.
> 
> As long as anti-semites post anti-semitic posts, I call them what they are.
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heh.
> 
> So anyone criticizing Israel is an anti-Semite? Or Anti-Jewish? Why is that? Is Israel a Theocracy? I'm against Theocracy in General. Are you pro Theocracy? Or Just pro a Jewish Theocracy?
> 
> Lets get down to brass tacks here.
> 
> Oh and..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl6lOP_BfLg]&#x202a;O'Reilly: Norway Killer Not Christian Fundamentalist&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunni Man

The Zionist pukes answer to everything.

" Your anti-semitic"


----------



## JakeStarkey

Those who are anti-Muslim, anti-Jew, anti-diversity are anti-humanity.


----------



## alexa

GHook93 said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now you mention it, some of the Israeli comments come pretty near to dancing in the streets.
> 
> There is something wrong when anyone believes an action like this is deserved in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO DO SOME SCOTTISH, ENGLISH, GERMAN, ARAB, MUSLIM, RUSSIAN AND AMERICAN ONE, you stupid fucking whore!
> 
> These are individuals random comments in the message section! Check any place and you will find sympathic ones and harsh ones, in your native SCOTLAND!
Click to expand...


Have a look at what that was a respose to you pervert.


----------



## Sallow

JakeStarkey said:


> Those who are anti-Muslim, anti-Jew, anti-diversity are anti-humanity.



What about Auntie Mame?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shBcg-k42vc]&#x202a;Mame (Lucille Ball) Part 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alexa

Sunni Man said:


> The Zionist pukes answer to everything.
> 
> " Your anti-semitic"



In this instance it is the raving xenophobe who was giving out neg reps to people correctly saying what was happening in Norway - such fury did he have that reality would not make it a Muslim so that he could lick his hatred.  

If he wants to know the nature of antisemitism, racism, islamophobia he should look no further than his own mind.

Oh and sexual perversion as well.  Let's not forget that.


----------



## Sallow

GHook93 said:


> Hey Shallow,
> 
> Alexa (like you) is a raging antisemite, a cowardly whore! There is nothing impartial or honest about her. Fuck her and fuck you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have met few here.  I post based on what I read others saying.
> 
> You are an anti-semite.  If you perceive that as a 'name', then consider what you do to deserve it.
> 
> As long as anti-semites post anti-semitic posts, I call them what they are.
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh.
> 
> So anyone criticizing Israel is an anti-Semite? Or Anti-Jewish? Why is that? Is Israel a Theocracy? I'm against Theocracy in General. Are you pro Theocracy? Or Just pro a Jewish Theocracy?
> 
> Lets get down to brass tacks here.
> 
> Oh and..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl6lOP_BfLg]&#x202a;O'Reilly: Norway Killer Not Christian Fundamentalist&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So basically I can chalk you up in the Pro-Theocracy column. Right?

And it's laughable to be called a "coward" over the internet. Especially..here. Because I've gotten in trouble for my "cowardly" invitations.

I kinda knew you were Anti-American..but this cinches it.


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shallow,
> 
> Alexa (like you) is a raging antisemite, a cowardly whore! There is nothing impartial or honest about her. Fuck her and fuck you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh.
> 
> So anyone criticizing Israel is an anti-Semite? Or Anti-Jewish? Why is that? Is Israel a Theocracy? I'm against Theocracy in General. Are you pro Theocracy? Or Just pro a Jewish Theocracy?
> 
> Lets get down to brass tacks here.
> 
> Oh and..
> 
> &#x202a;O'Reilly: Norway Killer Not Christian Fundamentalist&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically I can chalk you up in the Pro-Theocracy column. Right?
> 
> And it's laughable to be called a "coward" over the internet. Especially..here. Because I've gotten in trouble for my "cowardly" invitations.
> 
> I kinda knew you were Anti-American..but this cinches it.
Click to expand...

So, someone who supports an ally, a very valuable one at that, is pro-theocracy and anti-American, in your mind.


----------



## Sallow

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shallow,
> 
> Alexa (like you) is a raging antisemite, a cowardly whore! There is nothing impartial or honest about her. Fuck her and fuck you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically I can chalk you up in the Pro-Theocracy column. Right?
> 
> And it's laughable to be called a "coward" over the internet. Especially..here. Because I've gotten in trouble for my "cowardly" invitations.
> 
> I kinda knew you were Anti-American..but this cinches it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, someone who supports an ally, a very valuable one at that, is pro-theocracy and anti-American, in your mind.
Click to expand...


Silly me.

I look at alliances as pacts between nations of similar strengths. Usually alliances don't include subsidizing a nation's military.

Israel is more a "client" state..in my eyes.


----------



## Si modo

Sallow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically I can chalk you up in the Pro-Theocracy column. Right?
> 
> And it's laughable to be called a "coward" over the internet. Especially..here. Because I've gotten in trouble for my "cowardly" invitations.
> 
> I kinda knew you were Anti-American..but this cinches it.
> 
> 
> 
> So, someone who supports an ally, a very valuable one at that, is pro-theocracy and anti-American, in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly me.
> 
> I look at alliances as pacts between nations of similar strengths. Usually alliances don't include subsidizing a nation's military.
> 
> Israel is more a "client" state..in my eyes.
Click to expand...

Nice dodge of your idiocy, but it's not as if dodging is anything new to you.

I am always amazed at the lack of thought so many put into a post before they post it.  I guess it doesn't matter to them how utterly stupid it makes them look.  And, if they really wanted to effect change to their way of thinking, one would think they would actually apply rational thought.


----------



## Sallow

Si modo said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, someone who supports an ally, a very valuable one at that, is pro-theocracy and anti-American, in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly me.
> 
> I look at alliances as pacts between nations of similar strengths. Usually alliances don't include subsidizing a nation's military.
> 
> Israel is more a "client" state..in my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice dodge of your idiocy, but it's not as if dodging is anything new to you.
> 
> I am always amazed at the lack of thought so many put into a post before they post it.  I guess it doesn't matter to them how utterly stupid it makes them look.  And, if they really wanted to effect change to their way of thinking, one would think they would actually apply rational thought.
Click to expand...


What dodge?

What war did Israel help us fight?

I can name what war Vietnam helped us fight. They fought the Japanese in WWII. They aren't even of similar strength but had skin in the game.

Same with the Philippines. Both countries got a major shiv in the back by this country. Israel? No help..no problem..here you go..independence.

Not only has Israel NOT helped us in a war..they've actually attacked US military.

They've killed our troops..AND our civilians. They just recently iced an American Citizen on a Turkish flagged ship. A REAL LIVE NATO ALLY THAT CONTRIBUTED TO WINNING THE COLD WAR. And ISRAEL SPYS ON US.

Had any other country been involved in that shit..they would have been leveled.


----------



## Sunni Man

Americans have been brainwashed about Israel that they think it is our 51st State.

Sadly, many Americans think if you are against Israel then you are anti-American and unpatriotic.

 It has gotten so bad that several US politicians would defend Israel in a war down to the last American.

 In fact there is a movement within Israel to change their national anthem to:

" Onward Christian soldier"


----------



## LAfrique

Just amazing! We just had to somehow bring Islam and Muslims into this Norway tragedy. I bet several people are still very disappointed a right-wing religious Christian ignoramus is responisble for the attack on Norway! Tsk, tsk, tsk!


----------



## martybegan

Sunni Man said:


> Americans have been brainwashed about Israel that they think it is our 51st State.
> 
> It is so bad that many Americans think if you are against Israel then you are anti-American and unpatriotic.
> 
> It has gotten so bad that several US politicians would defend Israel in a war down to the last American.
> 
> In fact there is a movement within Israel to change their national anthem to:
> 
> " Onward Christian soldier"



Still have not answered my question



Sunni Man said:


> There is no doubt that the Israeli Mossad financed and organized the Norwegian bombing.



Do you stand by this statement?


----------



## martybegan

LAfrique said:


> Just amazing! We just had to somehow bring Islam and Muslims into this Norway tragedy. I bet several people are still very disappointed a right-wing religious Christian ignoramus is responisble for the attack on Norway! Tsk, tsk, tsk!



Actually Sunni Man started this by claiming that Mossad was behind the whole thing. 

So we had JOOOOOOOOS!!!! being blamed, not Muslims. 

They are coming for you Sunni


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mossad did not do the Norwegian bombing.  It's clear that Sunni Man and his friends did it.  See, silly statements get silly statements.

Israel will survive, will hold Jerusalem, and keep sending Muslim martyrs to Muslim heaven, until Muslims give in, period.


----------



## alexa

JakeStarkey said:


> Those who are anti-Muslim, anti-Jew, anti-diversity are anti-humanity.





JakeStarkey said:


> Israel will survive, will hold Jerusalem, and keep sending Muslim martyrs to Muslim heaven, until Muslims give in, period.



     and meanwhile an ultra zionist anti-islamist committed a massacre in Norway.  Which hat do you wear for that?

That is the question the world is facing and the answer no doubt comes from whether we relate from our humanity or our partisanship.


----------



## ekrem

Ravi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> This started out as a good thread.
> 
> But now has devolved into a mudslinging contest between two posters.
> 
> 
> 
> No it didn't. It started out as a typical lunatic attack on Jews.
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-global-topics/176704-explosion-in-oslo-7.html#post3900061


Fuck you and Fuck the Jews.


----------



## JakeStarkey

alexa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who are anti-Muslim, anti-Jew, anti-diversity are anti-humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will survive, will hold Jerusalem, and keep sending Muslim martyrs to Muslim heaven, until Muslims give in, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and meanwhile an ultra zionist anti-islamist committed a massacre in Norway.  Which hat do you wear for that?
> 
> That is the question the world is facing and the answer no doubt comes from whether we relate from our humanity or our partisanship.
Click to expand...


Nope, a sick fuck, just like Islamic martyrs, committed a crime that sends him to hell.


----------



## alexa

JakeStarkey said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who are anti-Muslim, anti-Jew, anti-diversity are anti-humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will survive, will hold Jerusalem, and keep sending Muslim martyrs to Muslim heaven, until Muslims give in, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and meanwhile an ultra zionist anti-islamist committed a massacre in Norway.  Which hat do you wear for that?
> 
> That is the question the world is facing and the answer no doubt comes from whether we relate from our humanity or our partisanship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, a sick fuck, just like Islamic martyrs, committed a crime that sends him to hell.
Click to expand...


Partisanship then.


----------



## JakeStarkey

alexa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> and meanwhile an ultra zionist anti-islamist committed a massacre in Norway.  Which hat do you wear for that?  That is the question the world is facing and the answer no doubt comes from whether we relate from our humanity or our partisanship.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, a sick fuck, just like Islamic martyrs, committed a crime that sends him to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Partisanship then.
Click to expand...

  Sure, but that does not mean it should involve mass murder, alexa.  A two-state solution, Jerusalem remains Jewish, and the wall does not come down.  No right of return.


----------



## Sunni Man

JakeStarkey said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, a sick fuck, just like Islamic martyrs, committed a crime that sends him to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Partisanship then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but that does not mean it should involve mass murder, alexa.  A two-state solution, Jerusalem remains Jewish, and the wall does not come down.  No right of return.
Click to expand...


 You can pontificate all that you want.

 But it does not mean that your version of events will be the final story.


----------



## JakeStarkey

No one knows the future, but I am willing to support my hope.  The Arabs, who opposed the establishment of Israel then fled when they did not win, are now 'home' where they live.  No place in Israel exists for them and has not for decades.

Damn.  That sounds harsher, much harsher, than how I feel about it.  But I do know that this is how a great majority of Americans feel, and we will insist the USA protect Israel's existence.


----------



## Sunni Man

JakeStarkey said:


> No one knows the future, but I am willing to support my hope.  The Arabs, who opposed the establishment of Israel then fled when they did not win, are now 'home' where they live.  No place in Israel exists for them and has not for decades.
> 
> Damn.  That sounds harsher, much harsher, than how I feel about it.  But I do know that this is how a great majority of Americans feel, and we will insist the USA protect Israel's existence.



 Two factors are going to change the paradigm that you hope will remain static.

 First, the Muslim demographics will increase in both America and Europe. And as we increase our voting power. We will try to elect government officials who do not kowtow  to Israel as so many do now. Thus changing our political dealings with the fascisr state of Israel.

 Secondly, as the younger generation grows and become adults. They will not have the same emotional attachment to Israel that their parents did because of all the brainwashing about the so-called Holocaust. Plus the younger generation is more open to accepting Muslims as equals in our society. And will come to view Israel as an apartheid state no different then the apartheid nation of South Africa. And demand that we embargo Israel and cut off all trade with that racist state.

 So unless Israel experience a dramatic policy change her days are numbered.


----------



## strollingbones

damn so its the muslims or the mexicans.....we are damned...damned i say


----------



## Ravi

ekrem said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> This started out as a good thread.
> 
> But now has devolved into a mudslinging contest between two posters.
> 
> 
> 
> No it didn't. It started out as a typical lunatic attack on Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-global-topics/176704-explosion-in-oslo-7.html#post3900061
> 
> 
> Fuck you and Fuck the Jews.
Click to expand...

Yeah, so some people generalized about Muslims and here you are generalizing about Jews.

It makes you no different than them.


----------



## ekrem

Ravi said:


> Yeah, so some people generalized about Muslims and here you are generalizing about Jews.
> 
> It makes you no different than them.



Christianity and Islam are not issues but actors. History is an up and down, one killing each other.
You left a blood-path from Fallujah over Palestine to Afghanistan behind you.
Fine, we couldn't change that. 
The day will come where the power shifts again, and the other will do exactly to you. 
So, you can preach your Kumbaya and lie to yourself whilst body-count increases.

As for the Jews: Fuck them, I don't even want one of them living in my neighborhood. Just like JakeStarkey says, that allegiance of Christian Americans is with Jews so is mine to the Palestinians. You don't have monopoly on "suffering and harm".


----------



## JakeStarkey

Ekrem, no, you are not getting Israel, you are not getting Jerusalem, and you are now "home."

That will not change in our lifetimes.


----------



## freedombecki

We visited Norway a few years back. They're very nice people. Nobody deserved what happened to them. They take care of their country, and we had the privilege of seeing Bergen, Jewel of the North, in full spring bloom, think it was June. Everybody takes care of their own place, not a lot of space, but every little detail is taken care of in each person's yard, and their parks are beautiful going up the mountain on a cog wheel train. *sigh*

imho.


----------



## ekrem

JakeStarkey said:


> Ekrem, no, you are not getting Israel, you are not getting Jerusalem, and you are now "home."
> 
> That will not change in our lifetimes.



They'll get half of Jerusalem as their capital, those people whom you refer to as "homers" will return to the place where they belong.
In our lifetime and sooner then you think.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Norway protected many of its Jews, fought against the German occupation, and despised fascism and antisemitism.


----------



## JakeStarkey

ekrem said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ekrem, no, you are not getting Israel, you are not getting Jerusalem, and you are now "home."
> 
> That will not change in our lifetimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll get half of Jerusalem as their capital, those people whom you refer to as "homers" will return to the place where they belong.
> In our lifetime and sooner then you think.
Click to expand...


Nope.  You don't have the numbers, you don't have the commitment, you don't have the armaments, you just don't have what it takes.  Be happy with the West Bank and Gaza.


----------



## freedombecki

JakeStarkey said:


> Norway protected many of its Jews, fought against the German occupation, and despised fascism and antisemitism.


My impression of Norwegians was that they're equally accommodating to everyone. People who live in severe winter climates know it's life or death in a snowstorm, and they learn to help others first when they can. I really like those people.


----------



## ekrem

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope.  You don't have the numbers, you don't have the commitment, you don't have the armaments, you just don't have what it takes.  Be happy with the West Bank and Gaza.



What are you exactly talking about?
I'm talking about 1967 borders, and that's what they'll exactly get.
Your "golden days" are numbered.


----------



## freedombecki

ekrem said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  You don't have the numbers, you don't have the commitment, you don't have the armaments, you just don't have what it takes.  Be happy with the West Bank and Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you exactly talking about?
> I'm talking about 1967 borders, and that's what they'll exactly get.
> Your "golden days" are numbered.
Click to expand...

Didn't work the last time, Ekrem. Sometimes it's best to let old dogs lie.


----------



## CitizenPained

Yeah, I've been hearing that my days in Israel are numbered my whole life. 

What the hell is this thread about? Israel's relationship with some of the 'far right' in Europe is not because of shared ideology on the domestic front. It's a matter of the fucking UN and getting a little international support.  No different than the US in cahoots with Russia on occasion.

The strong strong majority of Israelis, if not practically all, felt sorry for Norway. Uh...Israelis know what open gunfire on a sunny day is like. And Israelis love Europe. 

Would've been nice to see the original article, even if it was in Hebrew. As far as the 'these are not our friends' article, I groaned. The Left in Europe worse "friends" (hah!) of Israel.

Can someone link me to comments where it says Norwegians got what they deserved?


----------



## ekrem

freedombecki said:


> Didn't work the last time, Ekrem. Sometimes it's best to let old dogs lie.



The difference is, that in the generation alternation of USA went something totally wrong and now the whole world deals with a generation who better had their ears pulled one time more by their fathers.
Deficit Americans.

Palestine will come to UN.
USA will veto Palestinians, doesn't change a fact, that Palestinians already have been recognized from S.America to Asia.

You still behave as if the world dances around your commando.
We are not.


----------



## CitizenPained

Mm, okay, I misread the first page. So I see some Israelis saying that Norway is no friend of Israel and they never show Israel sympathy, bla bla bla. But that doesn't mean Norway _deserved_ it or that it's even majority opinion. Apparently some hotheaded people posting on ynet had some things to say when 


> The reported death toll at this point was 11, and the perpetrators were assumed to be Islamic extremists.



because, as you all know, Norway is anti-Israel, pro-Pal, pro-boycott, bla bla, and terror attacks in Israel get little sympathetic press in most of Europe.



> 243. Just a Person: Speedy recovery to the wounded and condolences to the families.
> 
> 260. Shai, Tel Aviv: Give Norway back to the Arabs! End the occupation of Norway!
> 
> 268. Shimon: Good news for Shabbat. So may they increase and learn the hard way.
> 
> 285. Nir, Hasela Haadom: Allow me a few moments of pleasure.
> 
> 315. Moshe, Haifa: Im sorry, it doesnt move me. From my point of view, let them drown in blood.
> 
> Read more: Israelis Debate on the Web: Did Norway Get What It Deserved?


----------



## CitizenPained

ekrem said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't work the last time, Ekrem. Sometimes it's best to let old dogs lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is, that in the generation alternation of USA went something totally wrong and now the whole world deals with a generation who better had their ears pulled one time more by their fathers.
> Deficit Americans.
> 
> Palestine will come to UN.
> USA will veto Palestinians, doesn't change a fact, that Palestinians already have been recognized from S.America to Asia.
> 
> You still behave as if the world dances around your commando.
> We are not.
Click to expand...


The UN does not create states. And _Palestine _is a joke.

pee
ess

So was the Mavi Marmara. Now THEY got what was coming.


----------



## ekrem

CitizenPained said:


> And Israelis love Europe.



Yes, a lot.
French, Spanish FMs: Lieberman violated every rule of diplomacy - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News

BBC News - Israeli FM Lieberman: Europe should fix itself first

Dynamics have changed. The world isn't anymore controllable from Lobby backdoors of US Congress.


----------



## CitizenPained

More quotes:



> &#1512;&#1511; 21 &#1513;&#1504;&#1497;&#1501; &#1506;&#1500; &#1512;&#1510;&#1495; &#1504;&#1514;&#1506;&#1489; &#1513;&#1499;&#1494;&#1492;??? &#1510;&#1512;&#1497;&#1498; &#1500;&#1492;&#1511;&#1512;&#1489; &#1489;&#1499;&#1500;&#1488; &#1500;&#1513;&#1488;&#1512;&#1497;&#1514; &#1495;&#1497;&#1497;&#1493;.
> 
> Only 21 years in prison for this?





> &#1504;&#1493; &#1502;&#1492;?
> so?





> &#1504;&#1493;&#1512;&#1493;&#1493;&#1490;&#1497;&#1492; &#1492;&#1497;&#1488; &#1499;&#1497;&#1493;&#1501; &#1488;&#1495;&#1491; &#1492;&#1502;&#1491;&#1497;&#1504;&#1493;&#1514; &#1513;&#1502;&#1502;&#1513; &#1500;&#1488; &#1505;&#1493;&#1489;&#1500;&#1497;&#1501; &#1488;&#1514; &#1492;&#1502;&#1491;&#1497;&#1504;&#1492; &#1489;&#1500;&#1513;&#1493;&#1503; &#1492;&#1502;&#1506;&#1496;&#1492;
> 
> 
> Norway doesn't really have a state





> you cannot agree with this horrible killing
> &#1502;&#1510;&#1491; &#1513;&#1504;&#1497; &#1490;&#1501; &#1511;&#1513;&#1492; &#1500;&#1492;&#1505;&#1499;&#1497;&#1501; &#1506;&#1501; &#1492;&#1496;&#1489;&#1495; &#1492;&#1504;&#1493;&#1512;&#1488;&#1497; &#1492;&#1494;&#1492;





> &#1492;&#1501; &#1502;&#1514;&#1493;&#1502;&#1514;&#1502;&#1497;&#1501;, &#1488;&#1489;&#1500; &#1500;&#1488; &#1502;&#1490;&#1497;&#1506; &#1500;&#1492;&#1501; &#1506;&#1493;&#1504;&#1513; &#1502;&#1493;&#1493;&#1514; !
> 
> they don't deserve death



(translations kind of loose)


----------



## ekrem

CitizenPained said:


> So was the Mavi Marmara. Now THEY got what was coming.



Yes, there are a lot Jews who make fun of the dead.
We don't forget our dead and sooner or later you will pay the price for what you did.


----------



## CitizenPained

ekrem said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Israelis love Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a lot.
> French, Spanish FMs: Lieberman violated every rule of diplomacy - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
> 
> BBC News - Israeli FM Lieberman: Europe should fix itself first
> 
> Dynamics have changed. The world isn't anymore controllable from Lobby backdoors of US Congress.
Click to expand...


Please accept my humble apologies. I didn't know that Lieberman, someone who belongs to a party that got a tiny part of the vote, spoke for everyone.


----------



## CitizenPained

ekrem said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was the Mavi Marmara. Now THEY got what was coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are a lot Jews who make fun of the dead.
> We don't forget our dead and sooner or later you will pay the price for what you did.
Click to expand...








You sail into our sea, you attack our men and women - yeah. You're fucked.


----------



## ekrem

CitizenPained said:


> Please accept my humble apologies. I didn't know that Lieberman, someone who belongs to a party that got a tiny part of the vote, spoke for everyone.



So, you are a banana-state and the words and deeds of the FM aren't binding?


----------



## ekrem

CitizenPained said:


> You sail into our sea, you attack our men and women - yeah. You're fucked.



This time you fucked with the wrong guys.


----------



## CitizenPained

Not scared.


----------



## Jroc

ekrem said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sail into our sea, you attack our men and women - yeah. You're fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time you fucked with the wrong guys.
Click to expand...


*Turkey's military in turmoil as top brass quit*


ISTANBUL (Reuters) - Turkey faced turmoil within its military on Saturday after the country's four most senior commanders quit in protest over the detention of 250 officers on charges of conspiring against Prime Minister Tayyip Erdogan's government.

Chief of General Staff General Isik Kosaner stepped down on Friday evening along with the army, navy and air force commanders, plunging NATO's second largest armed forces into uncertainty just days before a key promotions board convenes.

In a farewell message to "brothers in arms," Kosaner said it was impossible for him to continue in his role as he was unable to defend the rights of men who had been detained as a consequence of a flawed judicial process.

Relations between the secularist military and Erdogan's socially conservative Justice and Development Party (AK) have been fraught since it first won power in 2002, due to mistrust of the AK's Islamist roots.

In years gone by, Turkey's generals were more likely to mount a coup than quit, but Erdogan has ended the military's past dominance through a series of reforms aimed at advancing Turkey's chances of joining the European Union.

The subordination of the generals was starkly demonstrated last year when police began detaining scores of officers over "Operation Sledgehammer," an alleged plot against Erdogan's government discussed at a military seminar in 2003.

The officers say Sledgehammer was merely a war game exercise and the evidence against them has been fabricated.

Turkey's military in turmoil as top brass quit - Yahoo! News


----------



## ekrem

Jroc said:


> *Turkey's military in turmoil as top brass quit*
> 
> 
> ISTANBUL (Reuters) - Turkey faced turmoil within its military on Saturday after the country's four most senior commanders quit in protest over the detention of 250 officers on charges of conspiring against Prime Minister Tayyip Erdogan's government.
> 
> Chief of General Staff General Isik Kosaner stepped down on Friday evening along with the army, navy and air force commanders, plunging NATO's second largest armed forces into uncertainty just days before a key promotions board convenes.
> 
> In a farewell message to "brothers in arms," Kosaner said it was impossible for him to continue in his role as he was unable to defend the rights of men who had been detained as a consequence of a flawed judicial process.
> 
> Relations between the secularist military and Erdogan's socially conservative Justice and Development Party (AK) have been fraught since it first won power in 2002, due to mistrust of the AK's Islamist roots.
> 
> In years gone by, Turkey's generals were more likely to mount a coup than quit, but Erdogan has ended the military's past dominance through a series of reforms aimed at advancing Turkey's chances of joining the European Union.
> 
> The subordination of the generals was starkly demonstrated last year when police began detaining scores of officers over "Operation Sledgehammer," an alleged plot against Erdogan's government discussed at a military seminar in 2003.
> 
> The officers say Sledgehammer was merely a war game exercise and the evidence against them has been fabricated.
> 
> Turkey's military in turmoil as top brass quit - Yahoo! News




If you don't agree with elected people, step aside.
There are other Officers waiting to be promoted.


----------



## Jroc

ekrem said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey's military in turmoil as top brass quit*
> 
> 
> ISTANBUL (Reuters) - Turkey faced turmoil within its military on Saturday after the country's four most senior commanders quit in protest over the detention of 250 officers on charges of conspiring against Prime Minister Tayyip Erdogan's government.
> 
> Chief of General Staff General Isik Kosaner stepped down on Friday evening along with the army, navy and air force commanders, plunging NATO's second largest armed forces into uncertainty just days before a key promotions board convenes.
> 
> In a farewell message to "brothers in arms," Kosaner said it was impossible for him to continue in his role as he was unable to defend the rights of men who had been detained as a consequence of a flawed judicial process.
> 
> Relations between the secularist military and Erdogan's socially conservative Justice and Development Party (AK) have been fraught since it first won power in 2002, due to mistrust of the AK's Islamist roots.
> 
> In years gone by, Turkey's generals were more likely to mount a coup than quit, but Erdogan has ended the military's past dominance through a series of reforms aimed at advancing Turkey's chances of joining the European Union.
> 
> The subordination of the generals was starkly demonstrated last year when police began detaining scores of officers over "Operation Sledgehammer," an alleged plot against Erdogan's government discussed at a military seminar in 2003.
> 
> The officers say Sledgehammer was merely a war game exercise and the evidence against them has been fabricated.
> 
> Turkey's military in turmoil as top brass quit - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't agree with elected people, step aside.
> There are other Officers waiting to be promoted.
Click to expand...


Yeah other less experienced officers, There is a lot of trouble brewing in Turkey and it isnt going to be pretty. I love the way you over estimate the military relevance of Turkey. Erdogan is taking Turkey in the wrong direction, they are groveling to get in the EU what a joke.


----------



## ekrem

Jroc said:


> Yeah other less experienced officers, There is a lot of trouble brewing in Turkey and it isn&#8217;t going to be pretty. I love the way you over estimate the military relevance of Turkey. Erdogan is taking Turkey in the wrong direction, they are groveling to get in the EU what a joke.



No, there's no trouble brewing.
Government is in it's 3rd term with 49.83% votes, economy grew in Q1 by 11%.
You don't like the verdict of the people, you step aside.
That's what they did, and the glory of the Republic will continue without these people.

You like them much? You import them to America and let them play babysitter for Obama and step back from your principle of civilian rule over the Army.


----------



## Jroc

ekrem said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah other less experienced officers, There is a lot of trouble brewing in Turkey and it isnt going to be pretty. I love the way you over estimate the military relevance of Turkey. Erdogan is taking Turkey in the wrong direction, they are groveling to get in the EU what a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there's no trouble brewing.
> Government is in it's 3rd term with 49.83% votes, economy grew in Q1 by 11%.
> You don't like the verdict of the people, you step aside.
> That's what they did, and the glory of the Republic will continue without these people.
> 
> You like them much? You import them to America and let them play babysitter for Obama and step back from your principle of* civilian rule over the Army*.
Click to expand...


Civilian rule? or islamic rule? the only thing that has kept Turkey from being the failed model of the rest of the islamic world is the military. Most people don't want to be ruled by a theocracy, it might take some time. but the people will reject were Erdogan is trying to take thier country.


----------



## ekrem

Jroc said:


> Civilian rule? or islamic rule? the only thing that has kept Turkey from being the failed model of the rest of the islamic world is the military. Most people don't want to be ruled by a theocracy, it might take some time. but the people will reject were Erdogan is trying to take thier country.



People made their decisions long ago.
We have no use for an ethno-centric Ideology within the Army that projects power into the domestic system and that indoctrinates people into being some nationalistic Rambos.

E-memorandum - *General Staff statement* released on its Web site in 2007 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Those who are opposed to Great Leader Mustafa Kemal Atatürk's understanding '*How happy is the one who says I am a Turk' are enemies of the Republic of Turkey and will remain so*. The Turkish Armed Forces maintain their sound determination to carry out their duties stemming from laws to protect the unchangeable characteristics of the Republic of Turkey. Their loyalty to this determination is absolute."[1]




The Army is now under civilian rule, and will be restructured from projecting domestic power into foreign power. Like it always should've been.


----------



## ekrem

*Turk leader admits Kurds mistreated*



> Erdogan termed the Kurdish issue "*my problem, our collective problem.*"
> "*Mistakes have been made,*" he said. And to ignore past mistakes, the prime minister declared, was not "*fitting behavior for great nations such as Turkey.*"


Chicago Tribune

So, leave it to us how much of power we want the Army to project into society-design.


----------



## ekrem

CitizenPained said:


> Not scared.



You think in short time-frames.
In this century, this is our turn again in the region.
usmb.com

We don't forget our dead, especially not a Prime Minister that tamed a *dinosaur* like the Turkish Army which hanged Prime Ministers.
Adnan Menderes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CitizenPained

ekrem said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not scared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think in short time-frames.
> In this century, this is our turn again in the region.
> usmb.com
> 
> We don't forget our dead, especially not a Prime Minister that tamed a *dinosaur* like the Turkish Army which hanged Prime Ministers.
> Adnan Menderes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


What did we have to do with the death of your minister? Nothing.


----------



## Swagger

CitizenPained said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was the Mavi Marmara. Now THEY got what was coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are a lot Jews who make fun of the dead.
> We don't forget our dead and sooner or later you will pay the price for what you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sail into *our sea, you attack our men and women* - yeah. You're fucked.
Click to expand...


The boarding of the MV Mavi Marmara took place roughly 5,000 miles from American territorial waters. Or is there a Denver in Israel that I've not yet heard of?


----------



## Sunni Man

Israel has been the bully of the region for the last several decades.

 Turkey has called Israel's bluff and has stated that it will be "king of the hill".

 Now Egypt is following Turkey's lead and slowly withdrawing from Israeli influence and dominance.

 As other nations follow this new paradigm towards the rogue state of Israel.

 Soon Israel will become an isolated and embargoed nation.

 To paraphrase, " A dead state walking"


----------



## Jroc

Sunni Man said:


> Israel has been the bully of the region for the last several decades.
> 
> Turkey has called Israel's bluff and has stated that it will be "king of the hill".
> 
> Now Egypt is following Turkey's lead and slowly withdrawing from Israeli influence and dominance.
> 
> As other nations follow this new paradigm towards the rogue state of Israel.
> 
> Soon Israel will become an isolated and embargoed nation.
> 
> To paraphrase, " A dead state walking"



It aint happening Sunni boy, Obama isn't going to be president forever. Israel will also strengthen its economic and military ties with India who also has a radical muslim problem and strengthen economic trade with China.

*Israel to strengthen commercial ties with India and China* 



> 10 Mar 2011
> State of Israel to invest NIS 100 million in aid to Israeli companies operating in the markets of India and China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joint Press Release - Ministry of Finance and Ministry of Industry, Trade and Labor*
> 
> The joint Ministry of Finance and Ministry of Industry, Trade and Labor committee for increasing exports to East Asia, headed by the Director General of the Ministry of Finance, Mr. Haim Shani, has formulated a dedicated plan for strengthening trade ties with China and India and allocating a government budget for the purpose. China and India are Israel's two largest export destinations in the Orient. Last year, both countries recorded an impressive growth in exports (with a 100% increase in the volume of Israeli exports to China).
> 
> With the establishment of diplomatic relations in 1992, overall trade between China and Israel amounted to a mere USD 50 million. In 2001, the overall trade figure crossed the USD 1 billion barrier, and this year overall trade between China and Israel has already amounted to approximately USD 7 billion.
> 
> The volume of trade between Israel and India, non-including diamonds, amounted to approximately USD 3 billion in 2009, of which USD 1.8 billion were exports and approximately USD 1.2 billion imports.
> 
> The prime minister has instructed the Ministry of Industry, Trade and Labor and the Ministry of Finance to examine ways of increasing exports to East Asia. Accordingly, the Ministry of Industry, Trade and Labor and the Ministry of Finance are now launching a three-year plan, with a total budget of approximately NIS 100 million, to help realize the inherent commercial potential of the markets in China and India.
> 
> The purpose of the plan is to increase the number of Israeli exporters operating in the markets of China and India, to diversify the composition of Israeli exports and to create sustainable growth channels that will strengthen Israeli industry and enhance its robustness vis-à-vis the challenges that it faces in the years ahead.
> 
> Israels foreign trade policy includes the definition of China and India as destination countries in Israels foreign trade policies, inter alia due to their accelerated economic growth, which embodies tremendous opportunities for the Israeli economy and constitutes a vast potential for Israeli companies. In order to take advantage of this potential, Israeli companies make a long-term managerial commitment that is supported by many resources on the part of the company.


Israel to strengthen commercial ties with India and China 10-Mar-2011





> After the Kashmiri insurrection in 1989, the collapse of the USSR and the military escalation with Pakistan, the political framework changed, resulting in the establishment of relations between India and Israel in 1992. The loss of the Indian National Congress in the general elections and the coming of the Bharatiya Janata Party, along with concerns about Islamic fundamentalism in the Middle East and the Indian subcontinent[2][3] are also to take into consideration. Establishment of diplomatic relations with Israel also was a step in strengthening relationships with the United States[4] The new level of collaboration between the two countries was pursued even after the Indian National Congress returned to power in 2004. Israel is now India's second largest arms provider after Russia. India is viewed by both the Israelis and the Palestinians as a trustworthy intermediary.[5]
> 
> According to an international opinion survey conducted in 2009 on behalf of the Israeli Foreign Ministry, India is the most pro-Israel country in the world, followed by United States.





> Military and strategic tiesIndia and Israel have increased cooperation in military and intelligence ventures since the establishment of diplomatic relations. The rise of Islamic terrorism in both countries have generated a solid strategic alliance, between the two.[18] India recently launched a military satellite for Israel through its Indian Space Research Organization.[19]
> 
> In 1997, Israel's President Ezer Weizman became the first head of the Jewish state to visit India. He met with Indian President K.R. Narayanan, Vice President Shankar Dayal Sharma and Prime Minister H.D. Deve Gowda. Weizman negotiated the first weapons deal between the two nations, involving the purchase of Barak-1 vertically-launched surface-to-air (SAM) missiles from Israel. The Barak-1 has the ability to intercept anti-ship missiles such as the Harpoon.[20] The purchase of the Barak-1 missiles from Israel by India was a tactical necessity since Pakistan had purchased Lockheed P-3 Orion maritime surveillance aircraft and 27 Harpoon sea-skimming anti-ship missiles from the United States.[20] Israel was one of the selected few nations, a group that also included France and Russia, that did not condemn India's 1998 Pokhran-II nuclear tests.[21]
> 
> India
> 
> 
> In naval terms, Israel sees great strategic value in an alliance with the Indian Navy, given India's dominance of South Asian waters. Since the Mediterranean has a dominant Arab and European presence that is hostile to the Israeli Navy in varying degrees, it thus sees the potential of establishing a logistical infrastructure in the Indian Ocean with the cooperation of the Indian Navy. In 2000, Israeli submarines reportedly conducted test launches of cruise missiles capable of carrying nuclear warheads in the waters of the Indian Ocean, off the Sri Lankan coast.[18]
> 
> In 1996 India purchased 32 IAI Searcher unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), Electronic Support Measure sensors and an Air Combat Manoeuvering Instrumentation simulator system from Israel.[20] Since then Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) has serviced several large contracts with the Indian Air Force including the upgrading of the IAF's Russian-made MiG-21 ground attack aircraft and there have been further sales of unmanned aerial vehicles as well as laser-guided bombs.[22]
> 
> A Rediff story in 2003 revealed that the Indian external intelligence agency Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) had clandestine links with the Mossad, Israel's external intelligence agency. When R&AW was founded in 1968 by Rameshwar Nath Kao, he was advised by the then Indian Prime Minister Indira Gandhi to cultivate links with Mossad. This was suggested as a countermeasure to military links between that of a hostile Pakistan and China, as well as with North Korea. Israel was also concerned that Pakistani army officers were training Libyans and Iranians in handling Chinese and North Korean military equipment.[23] Though India planned to strike Pakistani nuclear research facilities in Kahuta, just like in Operation Opera, where Israel destroyed an Iraqi nuclear reactor, the plan was later dropped.
> 
> Pakistan feared intelligence relations between India and Israel threatened Pakistani security. When young Israeli tourists began visiting the Kashmir valley in the early nineties, Pakistan suspected they were disguised Israeli army officers there to help Indian security forces with counter-terrorism operations. Israeli tourists were attacked, with one slain and another kidnapped. Pressure from the Kashmiri Muslim diaspora in the United States led to his release.[23]
> 
> Israel Aerospace Industries Ltd signed a $2.5 billion deal with India to develop an anti-aircraft system and missiles for the country, in the biggest defense contract in the history of Israel at the time.[when?] IAI CEO Yitzhak Nissan visited India to finalize the agreement with heads of the defense establishment and the country's president. IAI is developing the Barak-8 missile for the Indian Navy and [Air Force which is capable of protecting sea vessels and ground facilities from aircraft and cruise missiles. The missile has a range of over 70 kilometres. The missile will replace the current obsolete Russian system used by India.[6]




India


----------



## ekrem

Jroc said:


> *Israel to strengthen commercial ties with India and China*



No AIPAC cocksuckers in China and India.
Those countries function rationally and see a 7 Million Israeli market and a 350 Million Middle-East market.

India to pay it's trade transactions with Iran over Turkish State Bank Haklbank.
Turkey with China is one of the few countries that still has it's banking sector open for Iran to do transactions with the world.
India is in debt to Iran due to already delivered Oil, so India will now transaction some Billions into Turkey:


India is Iran's second largest client after China and absorbs about 20 percent of its crude exports.
India to make oil payment to Iran via Turkey - Yahoo! News


----------



## CitizenPained

China sees Israel's technology and military power.

They have a strong relationship right now, despite what your propaganda news tells ya. That makes the US and Iran pissed, but what can ya do?

Russia, on the other hand, prefers to sell its mafia weapons to the Arab world.


----------



## ekrem

CitizenPained said:


> despite what your propaganda news tells ya



Exactly.


----------



## Jroc

ekrem said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel to strengthen commercial ties with India and China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No AIPAC cocksuckers in China and India.
> Those countries function rationally and see a 7 Million Israeli market and a *350 Million Middle-East market.*
> 
> India to pay it's trade transactions with Iran over Turkish State Bank Haklbank.
> Turkey with China is one of the few countries that still has it's banking sector open for Iran to do transactions with the world.
> India is in debt to Iran due to already delivered Oil, so India will now transaction some Billions into Turkey:
> 
> 
> India is Iran's second largest client after China and absorbs about 20 percent of its crude exports.
> India to make oil payment to Iran via Turkey - Yahoo! News
Click to expand...



Middle east market? Yeah the people in those oppressed muslim countries aren't on the market for anything except trying to survive the muslim tyrannies...and Iran is on barrowed time.


----------

